# Electric bike decision made - with a heavy heart.



## Sara_H (19 Mar 2013)

So, after much cogitation I've decided to purchase an electric bike. Test rode a couple last weekend.

I haven't been able to ride in a useful way since my near death experience in December, and as someone who previously rode everywhere, its been a bit depressing.

So, hopefully I'll be able to get out and about properly. And I'm hoping to get back to work in a few weeks, which relies on me biking really.

Why the heavy heart? Well, I've always had a real sense of achievement when arriving somewhere under my own steam. Electric assist feels like cheating. And, even though I keep telling myself that this is just to keep me going until I return to full strength, I suspect that I may never look back (the hill I live on has always been my nemesis). 

So unusual to be getting a new bike and feeling tinged with sadness. Bike buying is usually the highlight of the decade!


----------



## MacB (19 Mar 2013)

I think it's a good choice and nothing wrong with setting yourself future goals as well, just as long as you don't beat yourself up too much if you don't meet them. It can be very hard to accept not doing something and very foolish to refuse to accept it and make matters worse by over extending.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2013)

a new bike is a new bike  and i hope it helps with the recovery back to full strength.

all the best


----------



## SquareDaff (19 Mar 2013)

Instead of thinking of it as a step backwards think of it as a step in the right direction. This will get you out regularly on a bike again. Once you regain the bug that'll hopefully spur you on to tackle your nemesis once again and then onwards to cycling without assist!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2013)

Good luck with that, Sara. 

I had considered the possibility that I might not be able to ride the hills again, but hadn't considered trying an electric bike. The trouble is that they tend to have limited battery life and be heavy so when the batteries go flat, they are much harder to ride on the hills.

I liked the Cannondale that they tested on the Gadget Show a few years ago - link - a limited range but light enough to pedal when the power assistance ran out. Look at the price though!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with that, Sara.
> 
> I had considered the possibility that I might not be able to ride the hills again, but hadn't considered trying an electric bike. The trouble is that they tend to have limited battery life and be heavy so when the batteries go flat, they are much harder to ride on the hills.
> 
> I liked the Cannondale that they tested on the Gadget Show a few years ago - link - a limited range but light enough to pedal when the power assistance ran out. Look at the price though!


It's main purpose in life is mainly for commuting (five miles with a big hill) and shopping (two to four miles, with a big hill) so battery life shouldn't be a problem. And at least if there is a problem I'll be close enough from home to walk it back up if the back up team (Mr H) isn't available!

I'm hoping that I'll sell it on in a year or so, but who knows?


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2013)

Nothing wrong with an electric bike Sara, you will still be on 2 wheels enjoying the fresh air


----------



## chqshaitan (19 Mar 2013)

End of the day Sara you have decided to get back on the bike, thats a big step, and if the Electrical fallback helps you stick with it, I say thumbs up to you 

Very few people cycle, nevermind go back to it after something major happens to them.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Mar 2013)

If it gets you riding again then go for it, you wont get any criticism from me for "cheating" buy it with happy heart and ride it with pride!


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Mar 2013)

See what facilities are available for you - I know the local bike parking facility I use has charging points (plug sockets to you and me!) for electric bikes.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the support chaps. 

It'll be lovely getting about by bike again. I'm relying on borrowing the OH's car rathers alot at the minute. The bike ries I've made have either been joy rides round the local park, or three miles down hill on the folder to the train station (when I knew I was getting a lift back!).
Can't wait to zoom up the hill!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

Good luck with it Sara. At the end of the day, no matter what type of bikes we all ride, we are still doing something that probably at least 90% of the population aren't doing. We should all be proud of ourselves I think.


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2013)

Or convert your current bike with one of these  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorised-Bicycle-Engine-kit-80cc-2-stroke-/261081688251


----------



## simon the viking (19 Mar 2013)

As people have said in this thread we are all cycling and a lot aren't. I know more people without a bike than with


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Mar 2013)

Absolutely no need to beat yourself up over the purchase of an electric bike, Sara!
Don't know of any people that in your situation wouldn't have bought a car instead.
You have been seriously ill and can't wait to commute by bike in all weather?
My helmet off to you! 
Wait a few months for fitness to return before thinking of attacking hills unaided, eh?


----------



## Sara_H (19 Mar 2013)

4F said:


> Or convert your current bike with one of these  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorised-Bicycle-Engine-kit-80cc-2-stroke-/261081688251


We were on holiday in Gozo last summer where it seemed a large majority of the teenage boys had similar engines on their bikes. I was very much in awe!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Mar 2013)

I'm looking forward to read all about your first electric ride, Sara!


----------



## Peddlar (19 Mar 2013)

To be in a position to enjoy the fresh air in your face and be on two wheels is a blessing, power to you....


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm looking forward to read all about your first electric ride, Sara!


And pictures please.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Mar 2013)

The thing I'm looking forward to is, being able to keep up with my son up the hill! I'm certain I've got the next Bradley Wiggins on my hands, and he loves climbing hills (wierdo). 
He ususally powers off and waits for me at the top. Can't wait to see his face when I keep up with him!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm looking forward to read all about your first electric ride, Sara!


 


BrianEvesham said:


> And pictures please.


 
I'll get the OH to take some action shots on my maiden voyage.


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2013)

I can only echo what has been said above, good luck Sara and looking from the otherside somefolk could give up cycling altogether well done for not


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2013)

My wife is a keen cyclist, but due to dodgy knees is now on an electric trike (knees cannot weightbear suficiently to safely stop on two wheels)

We went for a BIonx system, as it responds to your input and you can then dial up asist (25% / 50% / 100% / 200%) it then adds to what you are doing. No cycling input and no power assist!

It was more like cyclingthat an bike with a throttle that you could stop pedalling on and ride "moped like"

This meant that she can pedal normally when she feels good, or can boost for a hill or at the end of the day when she is tired and weary. It also enables her to carry luggage.

Whatever you choose remember it has two wheels, a chain and pedals......... so it is a bike!


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2013)

@Sara H

This has been shown before, but seems appropriate here.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2013)

My Mother in Law was in her early 70s when she had problems cycling. We bought an Electric Beach Cruiser[/url through what was then Bike Culture Quarterly with the intention of stripping it down and making it suitable - she loved it as it was.

The other issue was that a US bike designed for larger people with a small geriatric on it - it was fast.

She used to love burning up teenagers on Mountain bikes with out any apparent effort.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Mar 2013)

Speicher said:


> @Sara H
> 
> This has been shown before, but seems appropriate here.



LOL! TDF is coming to Sheffield in 2014 - look out for me whizzing by


----------



## markharry66 (21 Mar 2013)

"Or convert your current bike with one of these  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorised-Bicycle-Engine-kit-80cc-2-stroke-/261081688251" or dont as those kits are actually illegal for road use, okay to sell but not to use.

this guy is pretty good value for money http://www.alienbikes.co.uk/


----------



## Sara_H (21 Mar 2013)

markharry66 said:


> "Or convert your current bike with one of these  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorised-Bicycle-Engine-kit-80cc-2-stroke-/261081688251" or dont as those kits are actually illegal for road use, okay to sell but not to use.
> 
> this guy is pretty good value for money http://www.alienbikes.co.uk/


Having recently learnt whatTMN points are, I award you with some!


----------



## Crankarm (21 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> So, after much cogitation I've decided to purchase an electric bike. Test rode a couple last weekend.
> 
> I haven't been able to ride in a useful way since my near death experience in December, and as someone who previously rode everywhere, its been a bit depressing.
> 
> ...


 
There's a guy who cycles the GBW on an electric bike. I hate him as he gets me every time as I think he's a normal cyclist in the distance. No one likes to be scalped so swiftly so I half kill myself to try to prevent him catching me or if he is in front of me half killing myself again not to be left for dust. When he passes me he's gently spinning with a serene crazed look on his face. B****d! Electric bikes are cheating IMHO, but in your situation if it's the difference between cycling any bike or not then obviously you are going to go electric. Shocking.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Mar 2013)

Pacemaker for your heavy heart?


----------



## Sara_H (21 Mar 2013)

Crankarm said:


> There's a guy who cycles the GBW on an electric bike. I hate him as he gets me every time as I think he's a normal cyclist in the distance. No one likes to be scalped so swiftly so I half kill myself to try to prevent him catching me or if he is in front of me half killing myself again not to be left for dust. When he passes me he's gently spinning with a serene crazed look on his face. B****d! Electric bikes are cheating IMHO, but in your situation if it's the difference between cycling any bike or not then obviously you are going to go electric. Shocking.


So I will also be providing a public service ie - encouraging the MAMIL's to pedal harder and faster! Amazing! I should get an award 

I hope I see my ex husband out on his road bike, It would bring immense joy to sail past him up a big hill


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I hope I see my ex husband out on his road bike, It would bring immense joy to sail past him up a big hill


Better to just draft him!


----------



## Davidc (21 Mar 2013)

Good for you.

2 wheels good, 4 wheels bad (with apologies to George Orwell)


----------



## Linford (21 Mar 2013)

Workmate has a Wisper905 (he in fact has 2 identical bikes) he has been using them since totting up a lot of points about 4 years ago and now given up the car...well given it to his missus.
he also has a form of chronic fatigue syndrome so the bike is ideal for him. I may be loaning one of the bikes for a weekend in the summer if I can prise it from him.

They are very good and the reality is that unless you are in traininf got the TDF, couldn't stay in front of one for an extended period of time. He commutes about 12 miles a day now, but was doing about 24v when he first got it.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Mar 2013)




----------



## Salad Dodger (21 Mar 2013)

Nothing wrong with e-bikes, in my opinion.

Mrs Salad has got a gammy knee, which is now also causing problems for her opposite hip, and although she has a conventional bike, she could not possibly ride it, other than on dead flat ground. Hills just cause her pain and, understandably, she didnt want to touch the bike at all. Now, with an e-bike, she is willing to go out riding. Not in the cr*p weather we keep having at the moment, but come the warmer weather she will be ok to do some riding.

The trouble is - I couldn't keep up with her e-bike whilst riding my MTB (not without risking cardiac arrest) so I have had to get one, too......

In my book, anything that enables you to get out and enjoy the outdoors on 2 wheels, is better than not being able to go out at all......


----------



## Crankarm (21 Mar 2013)

Cunobelin said:


>




That's an electric go kart with a chain set on the front for decoration.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Mar 2013)

Crankarm said:


> There's a guy who cycles the GBW on an electric bike. I hate him as he gets me every time as I think he's a normal cyclist in the distance. No one likes to be scalped so swiftly so I half kill myself to try to prevent him catching me or if he is in front of me half killing myself again not to be left for dust. When he passes me he's gently spinning with a serene crazed look on his face. B****d! Electric bikes are cheating IMHO, but in your situation if it's the difference between cycling any bike or not then obviously you are going to go electric. Shocking.


 
Crankers,

Get yourself on the drugs like all those pro fellas then you could keep up with the e-biker.

But I suppose that would be cheating, wouldn't it?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Mar 2013)

I would love a specific E-Bike.. Specialized Turbo or the Audi E-Bike, they are really cool


----------



## summerdays (23 Mar 2013)

On days when I'm lacking energy I dream of an electric bike. I was so tired at the end of my journey that I put my head down on my pannier on Thursday and almost cried and couldn't be bothered to find my keys to let myself in for a few moments - I had got to the point where I was going at 4mph on the flat. I know it was a horribly cold headwind but I was feeling so delusioned with cycling at that moment. I was already booking in for a blood test on Friday so I'm hoping it will pick up what the problem is (or that the weather improves). I was actually imagining pushing someone off their electric bike to steal it as I rode along!

So I will be interested to see what you end up getting.


----------



## gbb (23 Mar 2013)

I had no idea you'd been through the mill Sara ...and hope there's a light at the end of the tunnel, but...springs coming (it is, isn't it ) and you'll be out there. Method's not important, just be out there and enjoying it.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> On days when I'm lacking energy I dream of an electric bike. I was so tired at the end of my journey that I put my head down on my pannier on Thursday and almost cried and couldn't be bothered to find my keys to let myself in for a few moments - I had got to the point where I was going at 4mph on the flat. I know it was a horribly cold headwind but I was feeling so delusioned with cycling at that moment. I was already booking in for a blood test on Friday so I'm hoping it will pick up what the problem is (or that the weather improves). I was actually imagining pushing someone off their electric bike to steal it as I rode along!
> 
> So I will be interested to see what you end up getting.


----------



## Sara_H (23 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> On days when I'm lacking energy I dream of an electric bike. I was so tired at the end of my journey that I put my head down on my pannier on Thursday and almost cried and couldn't be bothered to find my keys to let myself in for a few moments - I had got to the point where I was going at 4mph on the flat. I know it was a horribly cold headwind but I was feeling so delusioned with cycling at that moment. I was already booking in for a blood test on Friday so I'm hoping it will pick up what the problem is (or that the weather improves). I was actually imagining pushing someone off their electric bike to steal it as I rode along!
> 
> So I will be interested to see what you end up getting.


Awww........ Sorry to hear you're going through the mill. Hope you pick up quickly 
I've always been rubbish at hills. I'm only going at walking pace for a fair stretch of my ride home, even when I'm not unwell.

My Woosh Sant Ana arrived on Friday. I managed a short 5 mile spin before the massive snow dump (which is my furthest ride since I was Ill).

I have to say, it's fantastic fun! I was laughing the whole time I was out! I didn't try the big hill, but I did a little one with hardly any effort. I'll let you know how I get on when I've had a chance to use it more, but I think it's going to make a big difference to me.


----------



## summerdays (24 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Awww........ Sorry to hear you're going through the mill. Hope you pick up quickly
> I've always been rubbish at hills. I'm only going at walking pace for a fair stretch of my ride home, even when I'm not unwell.
> 
> My Woosh Sant Ana arrived on Friday. I managed a short 5 mile spin before the massive snow dump (which is my furthest ride since I was Ill).
> ...


Sounds good - I am tempted..... I get passed by so many on hills because I've always been slow on them but recently it's been getting ridiculous. I worry whether I would become lazy ... which I don't want - I want to put in some effort AND also manage to travel at a reasonable speed.


----------



## matthat (24 Mar 2013)

Hi Sara_H,
just googled your new bike and its looks good. Good luck on your recovery and build up of confidence at getting back out on your bike. Like so many others have said its all about getting out and getting the fresh air.


----------



## Sara_H (24 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> Sounds good - I am tempted..... I get passed by so many on hills because I've always been slow on them but recently it's been getting ridiculous. I worry whether I would become lazy ... which I don't want - I want to put in some effort AND also manage to travel at a reasonable speed.


Well, I've struggled to come to terms with going electric. But the OH convinced me when he made the point that ill cycle more as a result of it being easier, and the fact of cycling more will negate the fact of making less effort. 

Clear as mud? Convinced me anyway!


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2013)

You now have a motorised vehicle Sara. Shouldn't you be paying road tax and insurance(?)


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Mar 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> You now have a motorised vehicle Sara. Shouldn't you be paying road tax and insurance(?)


 
Exempt!!!!!


> *Electric vehicles*
> 
> The electricity must come from an external source or an electric storage battery not connected to any source of power when the vehicle is moving.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Mar 2013)

Wowzers! Just rode up the big hill! It still took a fair bit of effort, but I zoomed up in minutes. I usually have to get off and walk, even when I'm well!


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2013)

An article on electric bike use, interesting comments that you don't stay as warm. However the picture of the Chinese lady shows the type of bike I wouldn't want - she obviously isn't pedaling at all.


----------



## Sara_H (27 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> An article on electric bike use, interesting comments that you don't stay as warm. However the picture of the Chinese lady shows the type of bike I wouldn't want - she obviously isn't pedaling at all.


My bike has a throttle so you can ride without peddaling. I used it to get me going up the big hill. You can still pedal when using the throttle, but you don't have to.
When I rode it up my big hill yesterday I was amazed, because what usually is a twenty minute walk uphill I zoomed up in a few minutes. I don't know what speed I was doing as I hadn't set my tracker, but I was laughing my head off all the way up. I wonder if the local community will get used to me maniacally laughing my head off when I'm zooming uphills on my bike?
If you're in sunny Sheffield come round for a joy ride and a slice of cake.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> On days when I'm lacking energy I dream of an electric bike. I was so tired at the end of my journey that I put my head down on my pannier on Thursday and almost cried and couldn't be bothered to find my keys to let myself in for a few moments - I had got to the point where I was going at 4mph on the flat. I know it was a horribly cold headwind but I was feeling so delusioned with cycling at that moment. I was already booking in for a blood test on Friday so I'm hoping it will pick up what the problem is (or that the weather improves). I was actually imagining pushing someone off their electric bike to steal it as I rode along!
> 
> So I will be interested to see what you end up getting.


You need some summer days.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> An article on electric bike use, interesting comments that you don't stay as warm. However the picture of the Chinese lady shows the type of bike I wouldn't want - she obviously isn't pedaling at all.


 That is the lazy way!

Seriously though, there are two types, one where the motor is throttle driven and once moving does not ned pedalling, the other reaxcts to pedalling and subsidises, however no pedalling means no subsidy!

The latter enables the rider to maintain a level of finess / subsidy more easily


----------



## markharry66 (27 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Having recently learnt whatTMN points are, I award you with some!


sorry not been around last few weeks thank you hope it was helpful what is TMN points ?


----------



## markharry66 (27 Mar 2013)

Sarah this might help if you get any problems with bike http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/forum.php I used to use it when I had one. Glad you like the electric bike they are impressive even if I no longer have one myself I still crave one. Your speed on the flat will probably be 15 miles an hour top whack as thats the legal limit set in uk for road use.


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2013)

All very interesting. And the blood test is back - so lowish iron (again!).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> All very interesting. And the blood test is back - so lowish iron (again!).


Meet you in the gardening forum, where we can discuss home grown iron rich vegetables, the effect of late snow on perennial spinach () and the topic "iron in broccoli, myth or truth"


----------



## markharry66 (28 Mar 2013)

slightly old video and the bike would be illegal to use in the uk and well out of the price range of everyone here. But it might be the technology of the future top speed of 50 miles an hour.


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2013)

markharry66 said:


> Your speed on the flat will probably be 15 miles an hour top whack as thats the legal limit set in uk for road use.


 
I'm sure Vengy could rattle up some modifications being the resident DI2 expert. 30 mph top speed easy ! 

Don't see many electric bikes but one I saw, the guy was effortlessly pedalling up a long drag (barsteward). It's a bloody slog on a non assisted bike.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Mar 2013)

Glad it is going well. A while back I saw an cyclist in the distance that was on a Hybrid looking bike full paniers, waterproofs, normal shoes and completely decked out in Hi-Vis. I was gaining on them but was having to put in much more effort than I was predicting. It was about a solid mile slogging type of slow rising gradient. So I caught up and flattened it out to go past, I was about to slow up when alongside to congratualte them on the speed they were keeping up fully loaded on a heavy looking hub gear geared bike when I noiticed a huge battery on the bike! I nearly blerted out "thats cheating" lol.

On the downside I have since seen this cyclist riding on the pavement, and using a bell to clear the stunned people waiting for a bus :-( on the other side of the road so I couldn't tell them just how dangerous I thought it was. They have disspaeared since the Winter started.

I don't thnik there is anything wrong with a bit of battery assistance, I think it is fantastic way of getting you out and about again, I completely agree with your other half, so much better off out doing some pedalling both mentally and physically. (Although I do think that battery assisted should be made to wear a warning on the back of jacket to stop a numpty like me blowing gasket)


----------



## Linford (28 Mar 2013)

markharry66 said:


> slightly old video and the bike would be illegal to use in the uk and well out of the price range of everyone here. But it might be the technology of the future top speed of 50 miles an hour.




Or they could just put a real engine in it and call it a motorbike 

On a serious note, anything over 15mph or without pedal assistance needs to be taxed MOT'd and insured as a motorcycle.


----------



## markharry66 (28 Mar 2013)

"Or they could just put a real engine in it and call it a motorbike 

On a serious note, anything over 15mph or without pedal assistance needs to be taxed MOT'd and insured as a motorcycle."

True but wheres the fun in that a few of the off roads bikes currently do anything up to about 25 if you know where to look


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (28 Mar 2013)

Having spent nearly four years, coming from months of pain to being able to tackle 20 miles without any, I will never accept anything that puts someone on two wheels as being a cheat. You are out there and flying, there is nothing else like it, and anything that gets you back out there is worth it.
The future starts with one turn of a pedal, whatever it's attached to


----------



## Psycolist (29 Mar 2013)

Anything that gets you out of the house and on the road on two wheels has got to be a move in the right direction. As a person who has been where you are at the moment, I commend you in not having 'given up' thats the easy route, sit back and let the world wash over you, thats the action of a defeated man. You are trying top get back to normal, and bloody well done for doing it on two wheels. Ride on bro !


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2013)

On any day I can see up to 3 or 4 electric bikes on my commute. They are definitely becoming more common. Perhaps I should ask them but they are usually passing me.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Mar 2013)

A guy in my group has got one. He rides at the same pace as everyone else on the flat and then rips us to shreds on the hills.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> A guy in my group has got one. He rides at the same pace as everyone else on the flat and then rips us to shreds on the hills.


Me and the OH went out for a bike potter yesterday, he's gobsmacked by it. I zoomed off and had to wait for him at the top of the hills. I need to learn how to reign myself in a bit!


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Me and the OH went out for a bike potter yesterday, he's gobsmacked by it. I zoomed off and had to wait for him at the top of the hills. I need to learn how to reign myself in a bit!



I have that problem with the wife pn the trike

I have told her I am fitting a parking brake to the rear wheel in order to help her get on and off

In reality it is a drag brake!

I can trust you all to keep the secret?


----------

